# My collection - MAC and others!



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 27, 2007)

My collection isn't as huge as most of the ones on here, but it has everything I need and has been through a lot with me!






perhaps the most important part of a makeup collection - the brushes!





Personal foundation/powder/concealor.





Kit foundations/powders and my beloved RCMA foundation palette (just ordered a new one)!





bases n stuff





blushes - back row are NARS, second row are NYX/MAC, and then my Too Faced Pink Leopard Powder (love!!!).





Lipglosses (mostly mac, one pout and 2 NYX)





lipsticks. I loooove LOLA lipcreme. I am also a fan of sephora brand lipstick, which I melt and mix into custom palettes (forgot to take a picture of those though). Plus a MAC lipstick and 2 mattenes.





custom lipglosses/cremes.





15-pan palettes (look at my poor tortured carbon pan!)





Liza PM, Colour Scheme 3, Intense Eyes from Holiday 06





My wonderful Nix'ie e/s (I now like these more than MAC) and a few others.





pigments - I don't use pigments much anymore (i prefer loose micas) so I sold most of mine. I kept kelly green, golden olive, golden lemon, melon, gold mode, and revved up.





paint pots, fluidline, liquid liners





lip and eye pencils/crayons/etc





mascara & UDPP





traincase!





Brushes, my personal foundations, and some stuff that doesn't fit. ;D

the end!


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 27, 2007)

awesome! what are the first three lip glosses that are mac??


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## Kurtina88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 27, 2007)

im very jealous!! haha


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_awesome! what are the first three lip glosses that are mac??_

 
I believe they are Sweetie Cake, Perfectly Pink, and Show Coral Chromeglass.


----------



## fattycat (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice collection!! Love all eyeshadow !


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, great collection !!


----------



## makeba (Dec 8, 2007)

Very Nice collection


----------



## nunu (Dec 8, 2007)

love your collection


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 10, 2007)

Yummy collection and nice taste!!! I was a bit puzzled that you used a green base and yet so much pink toned blushes and cosmetics.......


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! Where did you get your silver traincase from? I need one just like that!


----------

